# Passing of a dear friend.



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

LAST WEEK WAS A ROUGH ONE. I SPENT MOST OF THE WEEK IN THE HOSPITAL ONLY TO COME HOME JUST IN TIME TO MAKE THE DECISION TO HAVE MY DEAREST FRIEND IN THE WORLD HAVE TO BE PUT DOWN... MY 15 YEAR OLD LAB. WHAT AN EMPTY SPOT SHE LEAVES IN MY HEART.:blue::blue::blue:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry  :hug: I know it hurts.. But she lived a long life with a great owner  so sorry for your loss!  :hug:
Hope you are doing ok too! :hug:


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss,there is know heartache like losing your friend and companion.so few words can be said to heal the heart.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I hope you get to feeling better too. :blue::hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im very sorry :hug: I know the feeling of loss for such a dear friend.
Remember the happy times and cherish them. Our dogs love to see a happy face on us , so that is the way your beloved friend would want you to remember her , with smiles from your memories together. :hug:
Please take care of yourself , I hope your are recovering.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..Im so sorry!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so very sorry. I hope that, with time, the happy memories will outweigh the pain of today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, not easy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I only recently had to put my precious horse to rest. There will always be a missing spot in your heart, but as time passes, you can start filling that hole with beautiful memories you had with her. :hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. It is hard when we have to make those decisions but we do what is best for our animal friends.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that , you will be in my thoughts


----------

